

What C/C++ repo do you work on (github/bitbucket/etc)? - bosky101


======
drothlis
Well, since you're volunteering... this is C rather than C++, but if you're
interested in GStreamer (media processing library) and OpenCV (computer vision
/ image processing) then you could have a go at improving the motion-detection
visualisation of our "stbt-motiondetect" gstreamer element.

If you're interested send me an email for help getting started, and see the 2
latest commits on [https://github.com/drothlis/stb-
tester/commits/motiondetect_...](https://github.com/drothlis/stb-
tester/commits/motiondetect_visualisation)

~~~
bosky101
enjoying reading <http://david.rothlis.net/c/compilation_model/>

will get in touch, when i'm done with ^

~~~
drothlis
Thanks! :-)

------
bosky101
Just submitted my first pull request to a C++ repo on Github, and loved the
experience.

link <https://github.com/duckduckgo/cpp-libface/pull/6>

if you would like contributions from someone who predominantly works on
objective-c, but wants to learn & dig deeper into c/c++ on weekends, do list
them here or ping me!

~B

------
bez
not as Sublime as the WhiteAlbum number9 ,Julia Fork github?

